# Maine Anti Hunting Legislation Defeated



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

The State Report brings you news on a State and Local Level from the State Services Branch of the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance 
Lawmakers Put the Skids on Maine Anti-Hunting Campaign- (11/11)
Maine 
Maine lawmakers have struck down an anti-bear hunting bill before it could even be introduced. The action sustains the will of the voters who in 2004 cast ballots to ensure the state’s bear hunting heritage was not eliminated.
On Nov. 1, the Maine Legislative Council refused to allow the introduction of Legislative Request 2877, which would have banned bear hunting with hounds. Rep. John Churchill, R-Washburn, sponsored the failing proposal.

“This would have been the seventh legislative effort by anti-hunters this year to ban or unreasonably restrict the state’s bear hunt,” said Rob Sexton, U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance vice president for government affairs. “Vigilant Maine sportsmen and legislators who are supportive of the state’s hunting heritage have defeated efforts to rout the hunt.”

In Nov. 2004, Maine voters rejected Question 2, which would have prohibited bear hunting with bait, hounds and bear trapping. The U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance contributed $106,000 to the campaign committee, and advised the group on fundraising and other campaign decisions. It will continue work to ensure the protection of bear hunting in Maine.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

When we work together, we win! Great post! Congrats to Maine for doing the right thing!!


----------



## tack (Oct 19, 2005)

*that's awesome*

i have a good friend,scott beede who owns hillside guide service in aurora.we were all worried about those guys,that's how they support their families....


----------

